# Amazing Survival Skills



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

I spotted two tiny little Mallard ducklings at the pond around 10 AM
today that appeared to have no Mom. I went back three more times
to check on them and still no Mom. At the last check, there was only
one little one, and I knew I needed to get it before some predator did.

As I was "stalking" it and hoping it would come close to the edge
where I could net it, a Black Crowned Night Heron came swooping down
towards the little one. It dived, changed direction underwater, and
popped back up. The Heron made a total of four tries for the duckling
in spite of my arm flapping and hollering at it. Each time the little
duckling dived just in the nick of time.

Finally it came to the edge of the pond to try and nibble some algae
off the pond wall, and I was able to net it. I suspect it was pretty
pooped at that point, or it would have likely eluded me too.

Anyway, I was impressed that a single little duckling that couldn't
be more than 2 days old was so adept at keeping itself safe and
alive.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOO HOO!! Good catch Terry. The little ducky may not know it, be he's one lucky little guy.
LOL.......did you have an audience watching you wave your arms and yell or are they all used to it now and just say "oh, it's just the crazy duck lady again........"

Little do they know............how NOT crazy you are.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My heart sank when I read that one was gone, poor baby. I am so glad you got this little one, great job as always, Terry.
It is amazing how they know even at that age. What a smart and lucky little baby.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT CATCH, Terry!!

Sure wishing the best for the little one! I echo "one LUCKY DUCKY!"

Please keep us updated on him/her...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, it was a lucky catch for me and definitely a very lucky little duckling. That heron would have gotten it in very short order as it could have just worn the little one down and then it would have been easy pickings.

Yes, there was an audience .. a Mom and three kids, four police cars with drug sniffing dogs across the street, and a few other people in the park. 

The Mom actually had the good sense to get her kids to sit down and be quiet once she asked me what I was doing and I had pointed out the little duckling to her. I scared the heron off the first time, the Mom scared it the second time, but after the heron made the third try, Mom packed up the kids and told me she didn't want them to witness what was bound to happen. I completely understood that. Seems the kids pitched a fit though and were watching from their car when I got the duckling a few minutes later. The kids came running and screaming "Did you get it? Did you get it?". They were thrilled that the duckling had been saved.

The police were busy making a drug bust, so they had no interest, and the rest of the park visitors were quickly leaving because it started to rain and it got very cold .. thus .. I made a clean getaway with not much ado.

And .. yes .. many people that live around the park or that are regular visitors know that I AM the crazy duck lady (who really isn't too crazy at all  )

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thumbs up*

Excellent catch Terry.

It never ceases to amaze me your interventions...

whether at a home improvement store amidst carpet rolls or at the park.

Outstanding job!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool that you were able to save the remaining duckling. Very cool that the mom and her kids were so supportive of what you were doing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> It never ceases to amaze me your interventions...
> 
> whether at a home improvement store amidst carpet rolls or at the park.


Wow, Victor! You've got a mind/memory like a steel trap! That Home Depot carpet roll deal was quite something  

Terry


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm so happy for the little duckling. 

After witnessing your good act, maybe the 2 kids will take after your footsteps to become the guardians of the ducks and geese at the park. Won't that be nice!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you got the little duckling, Terry. His survival skills could only help him for just so long, and only 2 days old!! Sorry to hear the other one was gone.  

Sounds like a three ring circus going on at the park, you really should write a book, you know.

Thanks for your wonderful intervention...and may we have a pic of this little brave baby?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a lucky duckling! And what a risky start to life they have.

I am glad that the children were able to witness the outcome of intervention rather than have to adjust to the sad realities of nature.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, great job. You may have made a lasting impression on the children that all life is precious and that it is up to us to help in any way we can.

I know you don't worry a bit about what people may think. We get a laugh every time Lewis has chased a pigeon down the main drag in town with people watching and probably being videotaped to boot.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone .. I'll try to post a picture or two of the little one later today. 

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto to what everyone else has already said...sorry about the other little one and their mom too??? Thanks so much for being the defender of life that you are. I wish you were in my neighborhood.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Great catch Terry glad you saved the little ones life. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pictures Of The Little Survivor*

http://www.rims.net/SurvivorDuckling

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a cutie!

I am assuming that the pictures are saying the little one is doing well???  

Hugs and Scritches!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shi,

Yes, the little one is doing well. S/he is keeping company with the last two little bitty ducklings that came in. I need to get the three of them to the wildlife center soon .. don't think I got picture of the other two yet.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet, huggable darling.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Little "Braveheart" is an absolute doll.  

Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this baby is off the charts cute.


----------

